# Your first time smoking weed....



## Everymanalion (May 10, 2012)




----------



## steelcitybrew (May 10, 2012)

id say a pipe man, itll help yo to moderate your dosage and find out how much works for you. 

theres edibles as well that might do what your looking to do. theres easy ways to infuse cooking oil with thc as well i just recently tried, and worked great. 1 gram per person, i think i screwed it up though because i had a moderate body high, well my girlfriend went retarded so i maaaybe messed up in the mixing process. 

any questions or wanna try that cooking oil thing lemme know ill type out how i did it and techniques i used

good luck dude


----------



## 1544c (May 10, 2012)

Weed is a great choice over pills! I smoke weed almost everyday. recreationally of course
Buy a pipe, just a small glass one-hitter, nothing fancy
get a lighter
get the weed, Sour Diesel is a real popular choice, even though most of the time it's not really sour diesel, people just call it that because it'll sell better.
remember to wear a tie-dyed t-shirt when you smoke it


----------



## wildboy860 (May 10, 2012)

my 1st time smoking weed was out in the woods behind a friends house, i was 15 and we were smoking out of a tin can.


----------



## wildboy860 (May 10, 2012)

1544c said:


> Weed is a great choice over pills! I smoke weed almost everyday. recreationally of course
> Buy a pipe, just a small glass one-hitter, nothing fancy
> get a lighter
> get the weed, Sour Diesel is a real popular choice, even though most of the time it's not really sour diesel, people just call it that because it'll sell better.
> remember to wear a tie-dyed t-shirt when you smoke it


 
the tie dye is utmost important! if you dont wear it they'll think your a cop. true story bro.


----------



## ragdoll137 (May 10, 2012)

since you havent ever smoked before, any headies will get you baked. Just make sure your not getting stems and seeds, the more seedy it is the (most likely) crappier the weed. I personally prefer joints cuz i just take a few hits and duff it, put it in a pack of ciggs and go. Not worrying about breaking your bowl takes a lot of the stress off. And if your uncomfortable going into a head shop or whatever to get a bowl all gas stations sell papers. If you dont know how to roll put down a few bucks on the zig zag roll machine it will make life simple till you get rolling down. most of all enjoy!!!


----------



## venusinpisces (May 10, 2012)

Personally, I would not recommend signing yourself up for a drug habit (pharmaceutical or otherwise) if there are other options you haven't tried for treating your condition. Daily consumption of cannabis can have side effects such as serious cognitive impairment, social withdrawal and, eventually, depression. It can be​useful in some instances but a lot of people jump straight into getting a cannabis card when there​are other options they could be trying such as diet, herbal medicine or homeopathy. Homeopathy is particularly useful if you don't have the patience for major lifestyle changes because you only take it a few times, although going that route you should consult a professional homeopath instead of attempting to self-diagnose, unless you're extremely motivated. Otherwise, Indica is the variety you want for pain relief and the bonus is that it doesn't damage short term memory as much as Sativa strains. Edibles also have more of a full body effect so they are appropriate for pain management. The drawback with edibles is that they can really screw up motor coordination and get you so high that it is hard to function. Again, I'm not trying to preach, but it sounds like you're on the fence so I thought it might be helpful to provide a complete picture of what you might be signing yourself up for.​


----------



## scatwomb (May 10, 2012)

Oh man, I had the worst panic attack of my life the first time I ate pot brownies. Oy vey. 

The first time I smoked week was at an outdoor rave/party in the middle of nowhere in Iowa. I think I was 18. I was with these two totally cool chicks from my high school in Minneapolis and I dropped the pipe onto the Iowan farmfield and it took a long time to find it. We ditched the party and listened to acid house in my car. 

High school was a funny time.


----------



## wizehop (May 10, 2012)

Fuck ya weed orally = bad results, at least for me....1st time however smoking weed was epic..I did most of my growing up in a small town and for a bit all we could get was hash. First couple times smoking hash with BT's when you dont know what the fuck your doing was rough..inhaled more tobacco than hash.
But the first time smoking a weed joint and it was a done deal..Mind you even with shity ass bottle tokes I do miss the days of sitting around a circle with buddies getting fucked. But the same came with weed...good time for sure..but by the end of high school (IE me getting expelled) it lost a lot of its thrill..these days I rarely even bother with it.

Just curious, how old are you if you haven't smoked weed yet? that not a why haven't you smoked yet kinda question..just wondering how long you managed to live without getting it pushed onto you one way or another.


----------



## outskirts (May 11, 2012)

venusinpisces said:


> Otherwise, Indica is the variety you want for pain relief and the bonus is that it doesn't damage short term memory as much as Sativa strains.​


Yeah definately a difference between Indica and Sativa, when the weed gets rid of any pain but gives me couch lock or down right makes me sleepy(but really good sleep I must say)... I just smoked an Indica! If the weed puts me into deep contemplation, have crazy conversations or makes me super fucking horny... I just smoked a Sativa! Just an observation I made of myself after off and on smoking over many years. But I'm sure everyone is effected a little differently. It's probably due to Indica containing more canabinoids and Sativa having more THC, but that's just a guess, I'm not some kinda weed expert.

Hey you and I have had a friendly weed debate on this site before, I think it was over edibles?


----------



## 1544c (May 11, 2012)

you should just start doing heroin _now!_ weed is a gateway drug i heard


----------



## outskirts (May 11, 2012)

1544c said:


> you should just start doing heroin _now!_ weed is a gateway drug i heard


Yeah, a gateway to eating a whole box of Captain Crunch in one sitting!


----------



## ped (May 11, 2012)

wizehop said:


> Just curious, how old are you if you haven't smoked weed yet? that not a why haven't you smoked yet kinda question..just wondering how long you managed to live without getting it pushed onto you one way or another.


 
That's what I was thinking. How does anyone make it past 14 or 15 without someone passing a joint to you?


----------



## daveycrockett (May 11, 2012)

, i think, trying to remembeerrrrrrrrrrrrrr...................................................................................................................
i dont think he meant he just smoked his first, i think it was meant to be a thread about your first time, remember your first acid trip, or your first dust blunt and a bag o shrooms at the same time? how bout your first candy flip, your first......now i remember, i remember saying to myself "damn, wish i could be like this all the time" and so it goes. panic attack off of brownies did you see the video of the cop who ate the brownies on you tube i dont know if it was real but funny the first time i heard it, and second


----------



## venusinpisces (May 11, 2012)

outskirts said:


> Hey you and I have had a friendly weed debate on this site before, I think it was over edibles?


I don't remember having a debate about edibles. Actually, we were in agreement that daily use is ideally something to be avoided since it tends to make people sluggish and unmotivated. Personally, I've gone through phases of overconsumption, but those periods probably could have been avoided, or at least lessened, with access to quality homeopathic treatment.

By the way, the original post of this thread was not just a call for people to recount personal stories, but a question about whether someone who has never tried marijuana before should get a cannabis card for reasons of pain management. For some reason that post has been deleted.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 11, 2012)

Marijuana is incredible for pain management. When my mother had her cancer removed she was told that she was going to be bed ridden for at least six weeks after due to all the meds. She instead opted for large doses of edibles (after 20+yrs of only occasional smoking) and was back on her feet in six DAYS.

Three years ago I was in a bike accident that removed sections of skin off my face so large that stitches weren't an option. I was told that I'd be on pain meds for the next year and would need reconstructive surgery on my face. I instead treated my skin with a variety of soothing and healing oils (ganja of course being one of them) and consumed extremely powerful edibles instead of my prescribed percs. Not only did I never need surgery, I was off pain management (as in I took nothing for pain) in two months and was back on the road.

Just my experiences...


----------



## daveycrockett (May 15, 2012)

oh


----------



## Unslap (May 18, 2012)

I started talking to these dudes after school in 10th grade... One said "wanna get high?" i said "yeah" so we all went to his attic and smoked some shitty weed in a J. This particular group encouraged me to inhale as much smoke as possible and hold it in as long as i could, so we all just sat in a circle burning the shit out of our lungs and coughing a lot... I was strobing and laughing... Then i went home and ate a plate of cookies. I love pot, though it tends to make me socially unresponsive so id rather smoke with friends


----------



## Ouija (Sep 14, 2012)

I found my dad's stash one day after school and decided to find out what all the hype was about. I drove to a gas station far from the house and bought a little one hitter pipe and toked up. I wasn't impressed with the experience but found out later on when i tried it again with friends it's always better to chief with your folks... after that it was down hill for the next 6-7 years, however I have since all but quit as I was selling and smoking so much I just got paranoid instead of high and decided it was time to put it down. I'll take it in trade on the road but I haven't bought a bag in quite a while. Lots of fun tho


----------



## Noble Savage (Sep 14, 2012)

I "smoked" it a couple of times before I knew how to inhale...the first time I inhaled was about 1978 @ my bro's apt. listening to Joe Walsh...Life's been good...I'm listening to it now as I type this with a big ole grin!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 14, 2012)

My first time smoking was in a tree house. I coughed so hard i thought i was gonna puke. That was back when i was in highschool.

Weed does a great job calming me down. I have this really nasty anxiety issue where i can be really quiet and uncomfortable in social situations. Smoking a little weed calms me down and makes it easier to interact with people. I don't need much of it, just enough to make me sociable.
Of course i'll still smoke myself stupid on occasion but that's all in fun haha.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Sep 14, 2012)

throughout high-school, i was pretty sober. i smoked cigarettes, but didn't care for booze or drugs. i was too stoked on skateboarding. i hit the joint once or twice to see what everyone was all hyped about, but didn't see much appeal; i was too busy listening to black flag and running around with spray-paint to spend money on grass. once i hit college, i started drinking regularly so i figured i might as well give weed another shot. i wish i hadn't been drunk the first time i got stoned, but im fulla regrets anyway. but yeah, i really eased my way into weed until it just became a part of my daily life. i've done and left plenty of drugs, but marijuana definitely pled its case and won out. the day i can walk into a 7/11 and buy a gram is the day i give up tobacco forever, and for those of you that know me, thats saying a great deal.

there are drugs i've picked up saying "i'll never do that shit again", drugs i've picked up saying "i see the appeal, once in a while" and drugs i've picked up saying "i could do this every day fer the rest of my life!" but the latter usually comes with addiction, and i've got enough problems with legal addictions as it is


----------



## Tude (Sep 14, 2012)

I barfed. Smoked on and off for a while, still barfed. Epic and last time I smoked was with my boss - I took over her bathroom and barfed, left in my clothes from the night before and in socks holding my shoes after barfing - jumped in my car and left. Never again. Course I cannot ride any freaking amusement park ride other than a merry-go-round or bumper car. Anything that spins me around, upside down, etc - I barf.

I sucketh at amusement parks.


----------

